# ANY ZOOMER CAN BECOME CHAD.



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

If you're

- Average weight or thin
- Under 35 years old
- Have healthy hair, not balding (MOST IMPORTANT PART)
- Don't have any medical face deformations

Congratulations! You can become a Chad IRL with just softmaxxing.

Don't believe me? Look...








With just a shave, a skincare routine, growing out his hair, dying it and buying some better clothes, he instantly became an E-Boy sensation.

If he can, so can you. Stop lying to yourself, you're never gonna get that surgery, and you don't even need it. 

Start looksmaxxing.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> If you're
> 
> - Average weight or thin
> - Under 35 years old
> ...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> If you're
> 
> - Average weight or thin
> - Under 35 years old
> ...


Dyeing* i meant


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


>


We only hate the bluepill because it is incorrent, a cope, and causes more harm than good. Confidence won't do shit, it's all about looks.

But what if... Just maybe.. You can halo your looks by your own decisions??? Wow...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> We only hate the bluepill because it is incorrent, a cope, and causes more harm than good. Confidence won't do shit, it's all about looks.
> 
> But what if... Just maybe.. You can halo your looks by your own decisions??? Wow...


Incorrect* fuck i really am not awake today


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 1, 2021)

*works only for white people with curly hair


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> *works only for white people with curly hair


No, straight, curly, wavy, white, black, asian, fuck, curry even. Anyone can do this.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> (((Incoherent bluepill noises)))


----------



## gamma (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Have healthy hair, not balding (MOST IMPORTANT PART)


*HAIRPILLED AGAIN*


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> *works only for white people with curly hair


*hapas, quapas, latinos and some blacks and mulattos


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 1, 2021)

he is still invisible to women


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> (((Incoherent bluepill noises)))


Keep coping because you don't want more competition.


----------



## fras (Mar 1, 2021)

Good thread my Venezuelan friend. I agree with the message, however I must say that Blackops2cel is still a truecel after his "transformation" due to his subhuman eye area.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> he is still invisible to women


Cope. He could open a tiktok and have chicks thirsting over his cock 24/7. Plus he's 6'3...


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 1, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> *hapas, quapas, latinos and some blacks and mulattos


there is literally no way for me to get that type of haircut


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

fras said:


> Good thread my Venezuelan friend. I agree with the message, however I must say that Blackops2cel is still a truecel after his "transformation" due to his subhuman eye area.


He's haloed by a substantial amount, enough to get some pussy, a following on social media, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> there is literally no way for me to get that type of haircut


are you black?

I said some


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Cope. He could open a tiktok and have chicks thirsting over his cock 24/7. Plus he's 6'3...


Dude, you made a shitty thread. Deal with it and get over it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Dude, you made a shitty thread. Deal with it and get over it


Stages of grief. 

Observe, part one. Denial...


----------



## gamma (Mar 1, 2021)

This shit only works for high school boys, because jbs look at hair skin and clothes

But girls in their 20s look at height, muscles and high T face (bones)


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> *hapas, quapas, latinos and some blacks and mulattos


No, everyone. The only people unable to maxx this way are Australian Aboriginals.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

gamma said:


> This shit only works for highschool boys, because jbs look at hair skin and clothes
> 
> But girls in their 20s look at height, muscles and high T face (bones)


Well, i said zoomers in the title.

But, even if you're not a highschool boy yourself, you can try this to attract high school girls if you look the part


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> there is literally no way for me to get that type of haircut


hapa
i have the type of hair thats straight as fuck and literally impossible to style in any way


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> there is literally no way for me to get that type of haircut


You will probably be able to get a different TikTok haircut then. There's something for everyone.

Can you send a portrait picture of yourself? If you don't show a face you can photoshop another face on top of yours just as long as there's a face in the picture or put a black box over the entire face if you can't so i'll have to do it myself, i want to see what i can do with your hair.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Mar 1, 2021)

Why are you not chad yet then?


----------



## gamma (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> - Under 35 years old





RODEBLUR said:


> Well, i said zoomers in the title.
> 
> But, even if you're not a highschool boy yourself, you can try this to attract high school girls if you look the part



Jfl if you think that a 30 yo man can look like a teenager in order to attract jbs 
Cringe as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Mar 1, 2021)

Is 21 zoomer?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Why are you not chad yet then?


I am

Now guys, observe as he furiously types away another rent free thread about how i'm such a subhuman because i'm totally serious...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Algerian Manlet said:


> Is 21 zoomer?


At the cusp, but yes.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> - Have healthy hair, not balding (MOST IMPORTANT PART)


Disqualifies about 20% of young white men in the netherlands

brutal


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I am
> 
> Now guys, observe as he furiously types away another rent free thread about how i'm such a subhuman because i'm totally serious...


Chad where?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> You will probably be able to get a different TikTok haircut then. There's something for everyone.
> 
> Can you send a portrait picture of yourself? If you don't show a face you can photoshop another face on top of yours just as long as there's a face in the picture or put a black box over the entire face if you can't so i'll have to do it myself, i want to see what i can do with your hair.


Its like this




straight, hard af, and sticks out 
also my crown is in such a wierd plact that I always have hair sticking out because of it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

gamma said:


> Jfl if you think that a 30 yo man can look like a teenager in order to attract jbs
> Cringe as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Why are you not chad yet then?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Chad where?


Definitely not over there...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Its like this
> View attachment 1015992
> 
> straight, hard af, and sticks out
> also my crown is in such a wierd plact that I always have hair sticking out because of it


Disconnected undercut would work for you


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> At the cusp, but yes.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Algerian Manlet said:


>



One of my favourite songs


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Mar 1, 2021)

Behold the "Chad" in 2021


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Behold the "Chad" in 2021
> 
> View attachment 1015999


Hmm, reaching for that picture instead of the one you see literally every post i make says a bit about you, doesn't it?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Disconnected undercut would work for you
> View attachment 1015997


I have something similar most of the time
but I have a high hairline so I have to keep hair over my forehead

also having huge trouble getting this cut, all barbers in easter europe are fucking retarded, and can only do 1 type undercut

can you post more pics of this? where hair is over forehead


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Behold the "Chad" in 2021
> 
> View attachment 1015999


He looks whiter than you and he’s NT


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Disqualifies about 20% of young white men in the netherlands
> 
> brutal


Over, brutally even.

But in reality i mean you can do it, like Zach Cox, it just won't stay.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Mar 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He looks whiter than you


Cope. Can't be white with brown eyes. I whitemog him tbh ngl



LondonVillie said:


> he’s NT








Can't be NT with that lmfao


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> I have something similar most of the time
> but I have a high hairline so I have to keep hair over my forehead
> 
> also having huge trouble getting this cut, all barbers in easter europe are fucking retarded, and can only do 1 type undercut
> ...


bit of a longer style but


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Cope. Can't be white with brown eyes. I whitemog him tbh ngl
> 
> 
> View attachment 1016011
> ...


He’s fully European whilst you’re a quarter Asian


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Can't be white with brown eyes.


Haha actual retard


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Cope. Can't be white with brown eyes. I whitemog him tbh ngl
> 
> 
> View attachment 1016011
> ...


My eyes are green


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Mar 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s fully European whilst you’re a quarter Asian


Yet I look whiter. Imagine getting whitemogged by a quapa (btw cope assumption, I am 100% European)


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> bit of a longer style but
> View attachment 1016013


last time I tried a haircut that was "disconnected" i looked like this


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> My eyes are green
> View attachment 1016015


ok


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> last time I tried a haircut that was "disconnected" i looked like this
> 
> View attachment 1016016


This is because your haircut wasn't layered right


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> ok


You act like i said this out of the blue??? There is a context to it, you know.

This:


Uglyass said:


> Cope. Can't be white with brown eyes. I whitemog him tbh ngl


Even though my eyes are green. So...


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Yet I look whiter. Imagine getting whitemogged by a quapa (btw cope assumption, I am 100% European)


You don’t look whiter 
Your eyes and nose are very east Asian


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> This is because your haircut wasn't layered right


yea like I said barbers here are utter garbage
they never have even seen hair type like mine


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Mar 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You don’t look whiter
> Your eyes and nose are very east Asian


My eyes - literally white af. Similar to East Europid pheno below, but with darker eyebrows.







My nose - Baltid/Finnish

See? You are coping bro


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> yea like I said barbers here are utter garbage
> they never have even seen hair type like mine


Makes sense

I cut my hair myself nowadays

I cut it much shorter than i expected it to be but it will grow out into the style i need it to be. I have this style rn:


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> My eyes - literally white af. Similar to East Europid pheno below, but with darker eyebrows.
> 
> View attachment 1016021
> 
> ...


He clearly is part Asian and you look more Asian than him


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Mar 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He clearly is part Asian and you look more Asian than him


Read what I said jfl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> My eyes - literally white af. Similar to East Europid pheno below, but with darker eyebrows.
> 
> View attachment 1016021
> 
> ...


Hold on...




It's you???


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 1, 2021)

41? There's just no way. Can't be. If so you could get a lot of money endorsing anti aging products.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 1016032
> 
> 41? There's just no way. Can't be. If so you could get a lot of money endorsing anti aging products.


@EktoPlasma


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 1, 2021)

>any zoomer
>at least taller than 50% of the populatiom


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> >any zoomer
> >at least taller than 50% of the populatiom


No, not necessarily. Bryce Hall is 5'6''.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Hold on...
> View attachment 1016026
> 
> It's you???


You and him are asian versions of DiCaprio and O’pry.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 1, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> >any zoomer
> >at least taller than 50% of the populatiom


Exaggerated


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> You and him are asian versions of DiCaprio and O’pry.


I'm not Asian, not even part


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I'm not Asian, not even part


You’re part Hispanic, clearly Native American.

And no worries, this is a compliment. Remember the Reddit sub, JustBeAsian?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Read what I said jfl


You’re decent looking but please don’t deny your Asian blood


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> You’re part Hispanic, clearly Native American.
> 
> And no worries, this is a compliment. Remember the Reddit sub, JustBeAsian?


No


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 1, 2021)

@Uglyass pic


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> No


I would feel complimented if someone said I looked Asian, but so far I’ve been told I look curry (when I am tanned) and Nordic (when I am pale), so over for me.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @Uglyass pic


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> I would feel complimented if someone said I looked Asian, but so far I’ve been told I look curry (when I am tanned) and Nordic (when I am pale), so over for me.


What's wrong with being Nordic?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> What's wrong with being Nordic?


@ArvidGustavsson


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> @ArvidGustavsson


he isn't against nordic i think


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> he isn't against nordic i think


He’s part Italian (aryan).


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1016040


He looks white why do you even talk about this lol


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> He looks white why do you even talk about this lol


I don't, haven't at all. You mean @LondonVillie


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> He’s part Italian (aryan).


Why would you claim that though, full nordic is better


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 1, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 1016032
> 
> 41? There's just no way. Can't be. If so you could get a lot of money endorsing anti aging products.


Keep in mind some of his Pics are old


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Why would you claim that though, full nordic is better


Cope. Elab how?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Cope. Elab how?


Aryan supremacy


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Aryan supremacy


Convinced me.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Convinced me.


Of course, how could it not?

Speaking of Italians, https://looksmax.org/threads/italian-mog-battle-francesco-schettino-vs-gregorio-de-falco.307481/


----------



## spark (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> If you're
> 
> - Average weight or thin
> - Under 35 years old
> ...


blackopscel is deformed though


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

spark said:


> blackopscel is deformed though


no


----------



## Soalian (Mar 1, 2021)

Pls don't spread the Blackpill around, I'm 25 so I found this forum a bit too late, I don't want further unneeded competition, because my ideal age for foids is 20-25.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Pls don't spread the Blackpill around, I'm 25 so I found this forum a bit too late, I don't want further unneeded competition, because my ideal age for foids is 20-25.


is what it is


----------



## Soalian (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> is what it is


No, if I see the local pool is too crowded, I'm location maxxing asap.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Soalian said:


> No, if I see the local pool is too crowded, I'm location maxxing asap.


why what's the problem with that?


----------



## Sviken (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Don't believe me? Look...
> View attachment 1015974
> View attachment 1015973


Just magically turn your crusty, dried receding hair into a thick, dense one with nw 0 theory


----------



## Soalian (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> why what's the problem with that?


Nothing, it's not "just what it is" in that case, I have the choice to make things better for myself.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Sviken said:


> Just magically turn your crusty, dried receding hair into a thick, dense one with nw 0 theory


first off one of my requirements was having good hair

secondly he's not receding


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Stages of grief.
> 
> Observe, part one. Denial...


Yeah, it is what you are having now


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Yeah, it is what you are having now


Actually,
Guess What?​


----------



## Soalian (Mar 1, 2021)

Fuark the age average ITT seems to be 16 or so, I'm an oldcel browsing thiss at 25 JFL.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Fuark the age average ITT seems to be 16 or so, I'm an oldcel browsing thiss at 25 JFL.


tell that to @MakinItHappen


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

No zoomer for your face and height


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> No zoomer for your face and height


That's not me that's blackops2cel


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> That's not me that's blackops2cel


He's 6'3 btw


----------



## Soalian (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> tell that to @MakinItHappen


I can maybe count over five users older than him though.

How old is he again?


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> He's 6'3 btw


Heightpilled again.

It's over if you get mogged by BO2Cel


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Soalian said:


> I can maybe count over five users older than him though.
> 
> How old is he again?


27 i think


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> Heightpilled again.
> 
> It's over if you get mogged by BO2Cel


Depends, transformed version of him mogs most people in the room.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> tell that to @MakinItHappen



Lmao plenty of dudes older than me on this site. I'm barely 29. I'm the only older one the clowns under 25 actually listen to tho.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lmao plenty of dudes older than me on this site. I'm barely 29. I'm the only older one the clowns under 25 actually listen to tho.


Damn, older than i thought.


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Depends, transformed version of him mogs most people in the room.


Tbh. Imagine being a sub 6 ft manlet where bo2cel got more respect by others than you do...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> Tbh. Imagine being a sub 6 ft manlet where bo2cel got more respect by others than you do...


More like sub 6ft2.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 1, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Fuark the age average ITT seems to be 16 or so, I'm an oldcel browsing thiss at 25 JFL.


Almost same age here, pal


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> More like sub 6ft2.


Tbh. I plan to get LL this decade to cure manletism.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> Tbh. I plan to get LL this decade to cure manletism.


Damn i wouldn't bring myself to doing that

How tall are you


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Damn i wouldn't bring myself to doing that
> 
> How tall are you


5'10


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> 5'10


Damn, we are just about the same height. Insane


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Damn, we are just about the same height. Insane


Tbh. It's 6 ft or death.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 1, 2021)

Good thread but people are being faggots and denying this good info


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 1, 2021)

How many dudes have done LL here?

Retoric question


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> Tbh. It's 6 ft or death.


No, 6ft2, above or death. 6ft flat is a pretty shit height. 6ft4 is ideal, it's what i'd want


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Damn, older than i thought.



You'll stay an incel with that bland sense of humour.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> You'll stay an incel with that bland sense of humour.


No, that wasn't humour, literally what i thought. Scroll up. I thought you were 27.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> No, that wasn't humour, literally what i thought. Scroll up. I thought you were 27.



28 turning 29


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> No, 6ft2, above or death. 6ft flat is a pretty shit height. 6ft4 is ideal, it's what i'd want


#6'3orbust


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> #6'3orbust


6'4'' mogs i feel like 6'3'' has become so common and typical these days


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> 28 turning 29


That's mad you're turning 30 soon


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> If you're
> 
> - Average weight or thin
> - Under 35 years old
> ...


Based


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> That's mad you're turning 30 soon



???????????????????????????

Are you fucking dumb?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> ???????????????????????????
> 
> Are you fucking dumb?


Yes

Nah bruh you're still 28 whatever and you're turning 29 but you can't deny your 30s are on your doorstep at this point regardless

After 29 that's your last year of your 20s you realize that right??? All i'm trying to say


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> 6'4'' mogs i feel like 6'3'' has become so common and typical these days


I can do 6'3 with LL. Frauding to 6'5 if I wear boots.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> I can do 6'3 with LL. Frauding to 6'5 if I wear boots.


6'3'' from 5'10''? Damn.


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> 6'3'' from 5'10''? Damn.


3 inches in femur and another 3 in tibia.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> 3 inches in femur and another 3 in tibia.


Insane, i didn't even know you could break the femur.


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Insane, i didn't even know you could break the femur.


Stryde or precise nail.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> Stryde or precise nail.


Do you at least have long arms to make up for your proportions?


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Do you at least have long arms to make up for your proportions?


Proportions don't matter too much lol


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> Proportions don't matter too much lol


They do


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> They do


Hmm might have to do arm surgery


----------



## thecel (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just for the record OP you fucktard

Zoomers are 25 at oldest

Millennials are 26-38

So under 35 applies to millennials as well


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Just for the record OP you fucktard
> 
> Zoomers are 25 at oldest
> 
> ...


it's a sensational headline, a short, rememberable title that gets to the point and grossly oversimplifies the premise to catch the attention of today's 2 second attention span youth. What, did you want me to write '' ANY ZOOMER OR MILLENIAL CAN HALO THEIR LOOKS AND STATUSMAXX IF YOU HAVE GOOD HAIR AND AREN'T DEFORMED OR FAT!''


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> it's a sensational headline, a short, rememberable title that gets to the point and grossly oversimplifies the premise to catch the attention of today's 2 second attention span youth. What, did you want me to write '' ANY ZOOMER OR MILLENIAL CAN HALO THEIR LOOKS AND STATUSMAXX IF YOU HAVE GOOD HAIR AND AREN'T DEFORMED OR FAT!''


Don't have to go full autism on me


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 6, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> If you're
> 
> - Average weight or thin
> - Under 35 years old
> ...


Good thread belongs on the best of the best


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 7, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Good thread belongs on the best of the best


Obviously


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Mar 7, 2021)

Unless you have a bird nose or no chin. Then you need surgery to look good.


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 7, 2021)

Dn read Jew. You need to have good hair quality to pull that off. Another genetic blackpill.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 7, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Dn read Jew. You need to have good hair quality to pull that off. Another genetic blackpill.


And that's why it's important to read...


RODEBLUR said:


> If you're
> 
> - Average weight or thin
> - Under 35 years old
> ...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 7, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> Unless you have a bird nose or no chin. Then you need surgery to look good.





RODEBLUR said:


> If you're
> 
> - Average weight or thin
> - Under 35 years old
> ...


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 7, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> And that's why it's important to read...


Over for Fine haircels like me. Its flat and lifeless.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 7, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Over for Fine haircels like me. Its flat and lifeless.


Get it done


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 7, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Get it done


Elab


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 7, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Elab


Get work done on your hair


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Mar 7, 2021)

You think THAT is a chad???????????


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 7, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Get work done on your hair


What work nigga. I can't change my hair thickness


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 7, 2021)

Cardiologyscribe said:


> You think THAT is a chad???????????


In IRL smv that person would mog you to death.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 7, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> What work nigga. I can't change my hair thickness


There must be something you can do With your hair to turn is luscious again look into Best of the best


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 7, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> There must be something you can do With your hair to turn is luscious again look into Best of the best


OK I have dandruff problem tho. Any threads on that.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 7, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> OK I have dandruff problem tho. Any threads on that.


There should be


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 7, 2021)

You mean white zoomer


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 7, 2021)

Cardiologyscribe said:


> You think THAT is a chad???????????


Mogs all of India combined


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 7, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> OK I have dandruff problem tho. Any threads on that.


Keep coping "Chadeep" a low level whitr zoomer mogs to form the Kashmir to sirlanka


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 7, 2021)

Selfahate said:


> Keep coping "Chadeep" a low level whitr zoomer mogs to form the Kashmir to sirlanka


Ok nigger.


----------



## Schizoidcel (Mar 7, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 1015993
> View attachment 1015995


Lifefuel for youthmaxxers


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 17, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> If you're
> 
> - Average weight or thin
> - Under 35 years old
> ...


so I've been rotting for no reason?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Mar 17, 2021)

RIP


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Mar 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Jfl if you think that a 30 yo man can look like a teenager in order to attract jbs
> Cringe as fuck


This guy is 32 and would fuck an entire HS high school lockeroom full of cheerleaders, while their male peers watch without doing a damn thing about it


----------



## gamma (Mar 17, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> This guy is 32 and would fuck an entire HS high school lockeroom full of cheerleaders, while their male peers watch without doing a damn thing about it


I agree but he's not a prettyboy 

Op said that a 30 yo man should look like a prettyboy to attract jbs 
And a 30 yo prettyboy is cringe


----------



## derryjan can (Mar 19, 2021)

I have limb deformation, they are not long enough


----------



## Jew_Supremacist (Mar 19, 2021)

Doesn't work. At least not on tinder as an adult. Maybe if you're in high school this is legit, but I mog him to the shadow realm with the same haircut and I barely get matches on tinder.


----------

